# Back from trip- bass fishing suggestions suggestions?



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm back and The Sparkinator and I will be gettun the itch in a few days. Will probably go to the Pine for smallies or Mantua for LM. Any comments? Would much prefer smallies but they have been tough lately for me at the Pine. So ---------whatcha think, any suggestions?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Bump. Hummmm. this is surprising - disappointing? No response? You guys aren't going to let that "other" forum out do ya, are ya? Have I made that may enemies here? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky,
I have been watching for some answer to.
I tried Pineview last Saturday with little success.
Two wees before, we fished Jordanelle with only a dozen bass under 12" to show for it.
In between, we hit Mantua and the algae bloom was so thick that you couldn't see 3" through the water.
Not a hit that day, so we moved down to Willard and still nothing.

All that I can say is that with the storms and cold weather, the bass just shut down for a while.
Now that it has warmed beck up a bit, I wanted to try Pineview again yesterday.
At the last minute, my buddy got a tip that Willard was fishing good again, so we went there yesterday instead of Pineview.
Not a bite in 4 hours.
My buddy went back to Willard in the evening and did get 6 Wiper in the last hour of day light.
Hopefully, the bass will turn back on again soon.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bass in the Summer... Trout in the Fall.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Grandpa, that helps.
Well, today was my birthday and I can now say without a doubt say I'm older than dirt but still fertile and can grow. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Nor-tah,
If it wasn't hunting season, I'd be on the Web. but Sparky looks tooooooooo much like a deer to some idiots. Thought I'd be safer in the middle of a res., ---------, maybe not. :?:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Nor-tah,
> If it wasn't hunting season, I'd be on the Web. but Sparky looks tooooooooo much like a deer to some idiots. Thought I'd be safer in the middle of a res., ---------, maybe not. :?:


There are some reservoirs you can easily fish for big trout with your boy right next to you.... have to make sure you're worthy of the info though (just kidding... as if there were any question) :wink: I would assume that located where it is, you could probably bet there wouldn't be many hunters around that might hit Sparky either....but you've got to come south of SL to fish so it might help if you were enticed with the promise of some "Weed" to cap off the trip. You already know where I'm talkin about I'm sure. Apparently there are some other areas we could hit as well and wind up with some good fishing.... I've been pokin around, so its just up to you to come south. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

There may be a few biting in the warm springs somewhere!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> Riley to the Rescue!! LEAKY, didnt you say you wanted to catch bass?


Mostly deleted for the sake of peace and quiet.

Leaky, you know spots for bass (both big and little) that'll bite in the dead of winter... you just gotta get south of Lagoon to get to em. :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nor tah, per your PM, consider it swept under the rug.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Good luck with finding the bass Leaky, and happy birthday again.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not Tony Cornheiser (or whatever the hell the dudes name is) so PTI.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

? Is anyone else confused here? figured it out


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok you guys, hopefully you've made peace. Just for the record and please don't start it up again. You're both right so why the snipping at ea. other? Yes, I was asking for bass fishing. Yes Riley knows me well and am interested in fishing for anything that is a challenge including slimmers, he was just trying to provide some worthwhile alternatives. Now, let's get back to the thread question and also provide any other suggestions that Riley was trying to provide. Come on you guys, you're much better than the sniping you're doing. Let past problems go and stick to the thread and do your snipping by pm, ok? Now, I hope I haven't created any hard feelings from either of ya, because that wasn't my intention, Just chill, ok?         
Hey Riley - you're still a good bud :!: but since I have an Id. fishing license I'm little stubborn about giving up bass just yet, at least until after deer hunting. I haven't disregarded your suggestions and will keep in touch. :wink:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow, I've never seen Nortah angry! What'd you do R.R.?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Like Leaky said,
Let's get this back on track and let the other stuff go to PM's or even better just go away!
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow I missed something... All the posts are edited now...


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Wow I missed something... All the posts are edited now...


you need to have a level 5 secret security stamp to go back and view the details... those are available at all the local sporting goods stores .. and are only $5 :roll:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow I missed something... All the posts are edited now...
> ...


$5, even for non-residents?


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > orvis1 said:
> ...


no that's a $100 non resident fee ....


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Love it. :!: Glad to see the humor with the posts, a lot more positive         Went fishing, had great success, may be the last trip for LM. But then again, maybe not. Will post latter. :wink: Went to ID.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Love it. :!: Glad to see the humor with the posts, a lot more positive         Went fishing, had great success, may be the last trip for LM. But then again, maybe not. Will post latter. :wink: Went to ID.


Right on! Cant wait.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky said:


> Went to ID.


Hopefully that netted you what you were after. You ever fish up by Preston? Have a good friend here at Easton who used to live in the area that could probably give you some good pointers on some bass/gill locations with slimers as well. Or... you could always hit your walk in spot... did you ever make it to the Snake this year?


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually, that's the area I fish (Preston/Malad), S.E. Idaho reservoirs. Never got to the Snake. My favorite area is just tooooooo far but the season isn't over, may still get to Massacre or the Narrows. I'll stick to the Weeb for slimers. Sparky and I caught 14 LM 13-16in. and 4 dinks yesterday at a reservoir that I can't say, promised a fellow forum member. You know how that is. I try to keep my promises. What was really neat was for a little over an hr. the water was clear so I was able to sight fish in relatively hallow water, flip my lure, see the take and land big ol bass.     Then it turned murky with algae bloom, fished from shore making blind casts in the shallows, caught a few more then Sparky and I went to the tube and caught the rest. As usual, forgot my camera. Folks are probably tired of seeing me holding a bass anyway.

Nor-tah - guess this will have to suffice for my report, ok?


----------

